# Pearl Dust



## Pawpaw (May 29, 2014)

I've got a customer wanting me to make soap for them using pearl dust. I've googled and can't find the help I need and thought perhaps one of you might be able to help 
How do I work out how much to add to the soap?


----------



## Pawpaw (May 29, 2014)

Oh, and that's real pearl dust not the kind you use for baking


----------



## Aline (May 29, 2014)

Whaaat? Is she a gazillionaire?


----------



## Pawpaw (May 29, 2014)

I hope so


----------



## Saponista (May 29, 2014)

I just looked this up and it's supposed to reduce freckles and blotchy skin patches so I Imagine it would work better in something leave on, like a night cream or lotion.


----------



## shunt2011 (May 29, 2014)

I agree, I would make a leave on product as well.  But if they insist on soap I would try it at maybe 1 tsp ppo just a guess.


----------



## DeeAnna (May 29, 2014)

"...supposed to reduce freckles and blotchy skin patches..."

Huh. I thought pearls were almost entirely calcium carbonate (lime). 

I can't resist --> Why not just add a Tums antacid or an eggshell instead? Be a lot cheaper!


----------



## Saponista (May 29, 2014)

The things people try in the quest for beauty.........


----------



## seven (Jun 1, 2014)

pearl is quite famous for beauty stuff, i've seen it in creams, lotions. as for soap, i found this online: pearl and olive soap

and yea, the things people try in the quest of beauty  another local soaper here once told me she was offered to make soap with gold (gold dust, gold paper, gold god knows what, lol). she declined. there was also a lady here who purchased a very fancy (and expensive) sandalwood eo ($2000 worth) and wanted it in soap!


----------



## Rowan (Jun 1, 2014)

seven said:


> pearl is quite famous for beauty stuff, i've seen it in creams, lotions. as for soap, i found this online: pearl and olive soap
> 
> and yea, the things people try in the quest of beauty  another local soaper here once told me she was offered to make soap with gold (gold dust, gold paper, gold god knows what, lol). she declined. there was also a lady here who purchased a very fancy (and expensive) sandalwood eo ($2000 worth) and wanted it in soap!



I'm not sure if I'm more shocked by the fact someone wants to make soap with gold or $2000 worth of eo!!! OMG.  It brings new meaning to a saying we have in "england" about washing your money down the drain!


----------



## cmzaha (Jun 2, 2014)

I know here it can be purchased in China Town. Amazon carries it and I have seen vendors who sell pearls at Fairs selling pearl powder


----------

